# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Chronomtre en Java + bibliothque Swing

## selma89

salut,

Je cherche comment je peux faire un petit chrono qui compte jusqu' 60s.
J'ai trouv dj ce code mais, il concerne les heures et les minutes en plus!


```

```

sans affichage dans un JFrame c'est 


```

```

Mon problme c'est que je veux inserer ce chrono(du 1re code) dans un JPanel qui se trouve dans un JFrame d'une autre classe.
Je veux quelqu'un m'aider pour rsoudre ce problme l-dessus ou bien de me donner un petit code qui ralise ce chrono.
merci bien

----------


## Mopmop

Bonjour, 




> Mon problme c'est que je veux inserer ce chrono(du 1re code) dans un JPanel qui se trouve dans un JFrame d'une autre classe.


Ton chrono hrite d'un JLablel donc tu l'insres dans un JPanel comme n'importe quel autre JLabel.




> ou bien de me donner un petit code qui ralise ce chrono.


Ben ton premier code fait un chrono. Si ton problme est qu'il ne sarrte pas  60 secondes (c'est le cas pour l'instant), il suffit que tu changes ton ActionPerformed comme a :


```

```

Enfin, pour les prochaines fois, un peu d'indentation facilite la lecture  :;): .

See U

----------


## selma89

Pour ARRETER ,j'essaye d'crire cette instruction

```
 timer.stop();
```

(bon je sais qu'elle est fausse  ::oops:: ) , y a t-il quelqu'un me la courriger pour que je puisse arrter le chrono  60s.
Pardon pour les fautes d'orthographe par ce que je suis vrmt trs puisante.

----------


## Mopmop

Qu'est ce qu'elle a de fausse ton instruction ?

----------


## selma89

cette instruction:timer.stop(); il ne m'arrete pas mon chrono  60s.

----------

